# Rebuilding coils



## cht (8/10/16)

Hi i would like to buy my wife a aspire odyssey, are the coils for these rebuildable and what if any tools are required. or is there a better option i have never built coils for the vaporisers before and currently she is using a evod.


----------



## Daniel Alves (9/10/16)

Hi,
So from what i can see its a Triton tank and the odyssey it the name for the kit, if you're looking for something that is a rebuildable and moving from an EVOD device, id recommend the kangertech subtank kit that comes with the RBA deck.
On this kit you can use normal coils, ceramic coils and the RBA deck (revuildable)
i personally moved to this from an EVOD and can say it was a good starting point for me to get into rebuilding

hope this helps


----------

